# ADEE's big and small



## ADEE (Aug 3, 2008)

[align=center]





[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align] [align=center]




[/align][align=center]
Ok, figured now would be a good time to start a blog.. 
Im ADEE, which stands for Ashley, Darren, Elliott & Ethan our family! 

Our family has two great buns!
[/align][align=center]Rain the black & white dwarf mix spayed female who currently weighs 2lbs 4oz. We think shes approx 6 months old. 
[/align][align=center]Abbie is our fawn and white English Lop female, she was born 6-1-08 and came from a wonderful breeder in north Florida... if you ever want an english, holland or french lop I know the perfect person!! She weighed 4lbs 8oz at only 9wks of age. 
[/align][align=center]She now weighs 8lbs as of 9-30-08/4mos old!!!

[/align]

where they call home




we have switched brands of bedding and now using Equine Pine, we have also removed the ramp for easier access to the levels.

Here is a picture of them both.


----------



## ADEE (Aug 3, 2008)

Rain's spay: She was spayed on July 30th, 08 at 6pm... here are her healing photos

3 hours post surgery





48hrs post surgery





4 days post





6 days post surgery





10 days post surgery






Needless to say were very pleased with her progression and healing!!
She was back to her normal happy go lucky energetic self within 72 hours


----------



## ADEE (Aug 3, 2008)

Here is our new english lop, she will be finding her way home on August 5th!


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Aug 3, 2008)

I love e lops! more pics of Falin please!  hehehehe. Both buns are gorgeous though, what a lovely NIC home they have too!!!


----------



## ADEE (Aug 3, 2008)

Faline isnt here yet, shes coming from her breeder on Tuesday. Then I will have a couple hundred pics im sure! Thank you for the compliment on the NIC, Im forever rearranging it.


----------



## gwhoosh (Aug 3, 2008)

Awww! Rain's baby picture in the grass is so adorable!


----------



## ADEE (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks!  That was actually only about 2wks ago.. shes just a tiny little thing


----------



## ADEE (Aug 3, 2008)

new rain pics taken today


----------



## ADEE (Aug 4, 2008)

things dont always go as planned:

The breeder contacted me this morning about Faline, she wanted to talk to me about her personality.. previously she has been very outgoing and curious, that has changed to her wanting to be independant, having little interest in being held to the point of being frightened. The woman who is aiding us with her transport witnessed the same behavior and we have decided it would be better to not get her, she had two female (We wanted a girl) litter mates, a REW and a broken orange girl. the rew is very relaxed and the broken was happy as a clam being held, even had motherly behavior over the other rabbits. We have chosen the orange girl. Her trip home will be starting very soon and we will pick her up an hour away tomorrow night. Of course as soon as she makes her way home i will post photos of her. I do have one of our new girl and will post that later on

Im having mixed emotions right now as i was very eager to finally get Faline and reallly had my heart set on who i thought she was going to be... things happen but im very greatful for the breeders honesty and glad she was so willing to help us select the right bun' for our family.


----------



## ADEE (Aug 5, 2008)

Our new girl is here... we havnt named her yet because we want to select the perfect name. shes beautiful and we just love her so much already!! I cant wait until her and Rain live in the same cage full time!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 6, 2008)

Welcome Home beautiful girly!inkbouce:

She really is gorgeous! I can't wait to hear all about her interactions with Rain and you guys.


----------



## ADEE (Aug 6, 2008)

so far shes doing great with rain!! they spent the night together in our bathroom/vanity area and didnt fight once ((knocks on wood)) this morning i had a mess to clean up of course because shes not litter trained but otherwise they did very well!


----------



## RexyRex (Aug 6, 2008)

She is stunning! Congratulations on your new addition, I'm so glad for you that she and Rain are getting along!


----------



## ADEE (Aug 6, 2008)

we are too!! thanks


----------



## polly (Aug 6, 2008)

aww they are lovely how is your new girlie settling in to your home? Its a good sign she is getting on with Rain


----------



## ADEE (Aug 6, 2008)

shes settling in very nicely!! Her and Rain are officially out of our bathroom/vanity and in Rains mansion. They are sharing a hay treat as we speak! The two buns did have some "things" to work out but now it seems like things are going great


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 7, 2008)

Very pretty buns. :shock:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 8, 2008)

Yay, that's great to hear! Are they still doing well together?


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 8, 2008)

Anymore pictures?:biggrin2:


----------



## ADEE (Aug 8, 2008)

yes, they are still getting along wonderfully!!! Both girls have moved into the big cage and Abbie is slowly getting better at using her litter box. I do have lots of new pictures and even some video if you all would like to see it!
First intro
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUv9WtAHYqM[/ame]

Naughty Abbie!'
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vFpUAW85_o[/ame]

Binkie Abbie
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MFHtZu0dX4[/ame]

Mega Binkie Rain
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ro4pXlmGQGA[/ame]



















forgot im posting in size small  for my blog































that should be enough for now hahahaha


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow, they are so beautiful! I still have to watch the vids, but oh my those pics are great!


----------



## ADEE (Aug 9, 2008)

thanks!! i love taking photos and the buns really do give me a challenge hahaha. Do check out those videos, theres one or two hat cracked e up even!!


----------



## delusional (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow, both your girls are beautiful and your pictures are gorgeous.

Alfie says that he's terribly sorry, but it looks like you've found his long lost love, Abbie, and she must be returned to him immediately.


----------



## ADEE (Aug 9, 2008)

lol alfie... sorry but weve kidnapped her and shes in an undisclosed location HAHAHAA...


----------



## ADEE (Aug 9, 2008)

the only pic i have of her and her tattoo, i needed record of it incase something ever happens it shows her whole body







she looks her age in this pic i think...






fresh herbs from the garden.. still damp from the rain!






pull those ears back missy!






her ears are so rediculous i swear haha






a basil hat?






i...think...i...can...reach!






official bunny flop!






tell me that carpet doesnt look comfy!






and what is a set of photos without a terrified bun'... her first adventure outside for pics was short.... very short! Shes a house bunny for SURE!


----------



## xoxolovable (Aug 9, 2008)

What cute bunnies 

What happened to Shiloh though


----------



## ADEE (Aug 9, 2008)

Shiloh went to live with my sister quite awhile ago.. she was a lovely little lion head but was extremely shy, we have young children in our home and they made her very nervous. She would cower in her cage and not want to be held or pet. My sister begged us to let her have Shiloh and we agreed... she is loving her new home and is doing very well. I get to see her almost every Sunday. Shes an only bun' at her house and since there are no kids around shes really started coming out of her shell.


----------



## xoxolovable (Aug 9, 2008)

I was just wondering  Glad to hear she is in a happy home. I fell in love with her photos and thought she was absolutely adorable. Thats why I was asking


----------



## ADEE (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for asking... shes a lovely little girl our home just stressed her a bit too much and it wasnt fair for her  She loves my sister though!


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 10, 2008)

*delusional wrote: *


> Wow, both your girls are beautiful and your pictures are gorgeous.
> 
> Alfie says that he's terribly sorry, but it looks like you've found his long lost love, Abbie, and she must be returned to him immediately.



Uh oh...Yofi said the same thing!! 

Beautiful pics of both your bunnies, ADEE! They're gorgeous! :inlove:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 10, 2008)

Man, hard to pick a fav! I chose one, what a pretty bunner! Awesome pics!

I chose...


----------



## ADEE (Aug 10, 2008)

thanks bassetluv! so you love bassets? my mother in law has two bassets, barney and hazel.. amazing dogs!
LOL @ Barney










 thanks angel!


----------



## polly (Aug 10, 2008)

She really is beautiful and her ears arevery impressive!! I love teh pic of her reaching up for her herbs keep em coming


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 11, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww

i love Abbie! she's perfect! keep the pix coming. the breeder you got Abbie from, do they have a web site? if so could you post it? i'm not getting more rabbits any time soon but a ELor a pair of nethies are what i'd like to next time and i'd like to start a list of breeders well(3-8 years)in advance:biggrin2:.


----------



## ADEE (Aug 11, 2008)

She came from a breeder in Inverness Florida called "Hoppy Lops Ackers" which actually isnt far from you at all. Her website is http://www.freewebs.com/jimjulie. Shes fantastic!! Her facility is beautiful and clean as is her home, all the rabbits had clean water, fresh hay and pellets. She really cares about her rabbits!! I do know she has a new litter of EL, they are about 7wks old now I believe.


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 13, 2008)

the web site isn't there:grumpy:. i'll have to put this info somewhere safe:biggrin2:. i prolly won't be getting a EL for quite a while though. i'll just have to watch Abbie....................:heartbeat:


----------



## ADEE (Aug 13, 2008)

try this link 
http://www.freewebs.com/jimjulie/

Sorry about that...


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 14, 2008)

no biggie!

i want this girl(the broken)






waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! oh well


----------



## ADEE (Aug 14, 2008)

The breeder said... sadly the broken isnt available. Apparently she went to live with a family in South Florida.. they called her Abbie .. thats our girls baby picture!! (and she still eats like a PIG!) The REW is still available as is her sister who is a fawn colored girl. Abbie was the only broken female of that litter.


----------



## ADEE (Aug 16, 2008)

Abbie went to the vet today and evidently has a cold... she will be on baytril for 14 days.

Video of what had my concerned: FF to 2:26
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvWILuIs1nk[/ame]

Abbies current weight is 5.25lbs!


----------



## ADEE (Aug 17, 2008)

she spends like 10 minutes getting into perfect position i swear!! She even rocks back and forth on her hind legs











Pre-binkie.. because it would kill me to get her in the act!






woudlve been better if i got her face but its still pretty funny


----------



## ADEE (Aug 17, 2008)

oh yeah... and shes a bit full of herself to say the least






and OF COURSE one of Little miss rain (who mind you doesnt seem to like being in the spotlight photo wise!) rain grooms abbie, abbie grooms the giraffe lol






I. THINK. I. CAN.








anyone spot a bunny? Looking to go higher up.. i guess i can thank her high rise for that haha


----------



## ADEE (Aug 29, 2008)

WARNING: NEVER TRUST A 6LB RABBIT & YOUR HERB GARDEN



This is what will happen:





back story, I was cleaning the bun's cage and put them out on the patio while i did so.. leaving them to play in their little garden... I noticed Abbie taking off with some of the plants but it wasnt until a moment later when they were both in the box digging and eating what was left of the garden, shall i share with you what it looked like to begin with?




Needless to say, they had way more of their fair share and I will be going back to the home depot to attempt to replace some of the plants...
They had a field day the rest of the evening cleaning their dirt covered paws... at least i can say they loved digging in the dirt!




then they looked down at me as if to appologize for destroying their plants




Abbie even jumped down to give me a nice nuzzle, look how big she is!




showing how tall she is... thats 1Â½ 14"grids worth of height... still isnt quite tall enough for her




then of course she killed me with her sweet face and relaxed paws.... "I love you mommy"
(how could you not love that face!!)


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 15, 2008)

*ADEE wrote: *


> The breeder said... sadly the broken isnt available. Apparently she went to live with a family in South Florida.. they called her Abbie .. thats our girls baby picture!! (and she still eats like a PIG!) The REW is still available as is her sister who is a fawn colored girl. Abbie was the only broken female of that litter.




:laugh:

oh, well. that just means................*I NEED MORE PICS*!!!!! _please

_?

like the pic i found, LOL?

i do :heartsyour buns.....hey.....y'all live within snatching distance......:whistling


----------



## ADEE (Sep 17, 2008)

I will certainly post photos of Abbie and Rain soon, my personal computer unfortunetly crashed and its in the shop... im hoping I can save it but at this point were not sure if were going to be able to. Either way I will be sure to post pics of the girls as soon as I can.



Abbie is getting HUGE! She is scheduled to be spayed on Sept. 30th which im very excited about... Her and Rain had gotten into a terrible fight a couple weeks ago and it ended in blood shed, they are currently being housed away from one another until after Abbie gets spayed.. they still have play time together and after a bit of chasing settle right down with one another, Abbie has been mounting Rain like crazy and im sure it drives her nuts.Abbie is well over 6lbs and Rain is still only her mere 2lbs, It blows my mind to think Abbie will mature to be nearly twice the size she is now for I cant imagine her being any bigger  She loves being held upside down (on her back) and tranced.. every night Im able to flip her over and pet her for at least a half hour... she nudges me with her nose all the time and Rain is just as sweet as ever, Rains litter habits are pretty close to 100% while Abbie is about 40%.. they both pee in their litter boxes thank goodness but I am still vacuuming everyday hahaha...

So thats about it for the girls update  Ill post photos of them as soon as I can.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 19, 2008)

How isAbbie doing? Unfortunately, rabbits don't get "colds".:? They get upper respirtory infections though. Have the symptoms gone?


----------



## ADEE (Sep 20, 2008)

Abbie is feeling much better...the vet said she had the start of snuffles and said its much like a cold (because i caught it very early) that would turn to pneumonia if left untreated. She was on baytril for 14dys and is feeling fine now... I still have to sift her pellets because it seems like the dust in the pellets does make her sneeze a little bit. Otherwise shes feeling great


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 20, 2008)

*ADEE wrote: *


> try this link
> http://www.freewebs.com/jimjulie/
> 
> Sorry about that...


Ooooo Inverness....ok, maybe it is still a bit of a drive, but at least it's in the same state!!!


----------



## ADEE (Sep 20, 2008)

Abbie was transported 7 HOURS to get to us hahahaha.... totally worth the trip though, Julie (owner) is such a wonderful person, she has been there since I made my first inquiry all the way through to now. She takes wonderful care of her rabbits, her rabbitry is so clean and well taken care of, you can really tell she just loves the rabbits.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 22, 2008)

*ADEE wrote: *


> Abbie is feeling much better...the vet said she had the start of snuffles and said its much like a cold (because i caught it very early) that would turn to pneumonia if left untreated. She was on baytril for 14dys and is feeling fine now... I still have to sift her pellets because it seems like the dust in the pellets does make her sneeze a little bit. Otherwise shes feeling great


Glad to hear it! Sounds like the Baytril may have cleared it up, yay!


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 24, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> *ADEE wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Abbie is feeling much better...the vet said she had the start of snuffles and said its much like a cold (because i caught it very early) that would turn to pneumonia if left untreated. She was on baytril for 14dys and is feeling fine now... I still have to sift her pellets because it seems like the dust in the pellets does make her sneeze a little bit. Otherwise shes feeling great
> ...


i'm glad she's feeling betterarty:


----------



## ADEE (Oct 1, 2008)

i know its been FOREVER and i havnt posted any new pics im going to over load you with some of abbie... my stupid camera died but ill take lots of pics of rain tomorrow once its charged. 
ABBIE WAS SPAYED 9-30-08!!!!

scared greasy abbie (greasy because of eye ointment and solution they cleaned her ears with)






SPAY: glue is the white... its NOT puss (this was yesterday, i will take new one today)






now THIS is my abbie!!! all relaxed and lovey





















self lol


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 1, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE your Abbie shots...especially the action photos; they are priceless! :biggrin2: Ears aflyin' everywhere, LOL!

Sorry I missed your thread for a bit...I just went back and got caught up. Your mother-in-law's bassets are beautiful! Aren't they a great breed? I've never owned one, but when I was a teenager some people a couple of streets over had a basset and he used to come visit my house regularly. His name was Brandy and he was just the sweetest dog I'd ever met. 

Anyway, I'm glad to hear that Abbie's spay went so well. It's so scary to wait for them to come out of it, but such a relief when they do! She certainly looks none the worse for wear, and her incision looks very nice, clean. Way to go Abbie! :biggrin2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 2, 2008)

*TOO CUTE!*


----------



## ADEE (Oct 4, 2008)

NEW PICS

If the weather is nice the girls spend the weekend on the balcony, their cages are out there for when we leave the house (were scared they might still fight and with abbies fresh spay we dont want to take chances) Rain goes out during the day and Abbie out all night if were not home... were on the fourth floor so they never get very hot at all and we always have a very nice breeze, it gives them hours and hours and hours of free playtime.. our patio is fairly large so they dont mind at all  I cant find the stupid cord for the video camera so hopefully these pics will be enough 
Their rooms...






I cant take a pic of the whole patio but this is half of it hahaha






Spay belly looks good! Its kinda funny colored but it IS NOT pussy or anything, the glue makes it look weird lol.. how do you like her happy trail tummy fur






Looks like they are best friends...






Rain girl






Head tilt?








"Come here girly"


















And of course Abbie the super model who is the most nosey rabbit ive ever met!











and then she decided to get down lol






hi mom hi mom hi mom hi mom..






whhhaaattt i loooooove you!











I disapprove this message (she can be such a snotty little brat haaha)






ok ok im sorry.. i love you






please let me eat the carpet hahahahaha






pretty please can i have more hay


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 6, 2008)

Wonderful pictures! I love them all! But, one I had to giggle at: Got Snout? Too cute!


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh gosh, I don't want to sound like a worrier but I was wondering about the setup on the balcony. In looking back at the pics and seeing the railing, it got me thinking about Yofi. He too is an e-lop and I've caught him in the most unlikely places; during one of his growth spurts he would leap up onto the kitchen stove and then onto a higher counter...and actually, a couple of weeks ago I caught him on top of the rabbits' cage - thankfully it had things on top of it, or his legs would have slipped through the rungs. (Their cage is a dog crate made for great danes, it's 45" high.) Is the railing on the balcony high enough that Abbie definitely can't jump over it? I was surprised when I discovered just how high Yofi could leap (and that he actually did try to leap many things that I wouldn't have expected him to).


----------



## ADEE (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes, im certain. even if abbie wanted to clear the railing there is screen in her way, that paired with the fact its breast height on me (im 5'8") she would have to eat the screen all the way up there and then jump over. as i posted previously, im very very cautious about letting them play out there, i inspect the screen often (not just for their safety but i dont want to have to replace screen) the NIC was only placed there in the first place to discourage their chewing  i do agree with you... they are FANTASTIC jumpers! Abbie has no problem getting on my dining room table, little booger!

((oh yeah, new banner on page one!))


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 7, 2008)

Ahhh...I couldn't see the screen in the pics. It looked like there was just railing and nothing else. 

I find that I am always having to think 3 steps ahead of Yofi, all the time. The day I caught him rummaging around on top of the stove I realized, the little bugger will get into _anything_. He once managed to get himself wedged between the stand for my microwave and the stand for the aquarium. Both are in the kitchen next to the wall, and one evening I could hear strange 'scurrying' sounds...went out to find him totally stuck there. Now why he decided he just had to see what was in that one little spot is beyond me. (Because it was there, I guess.) One thing I've found about e-lops...they have insatiable curiosity! LOL...so Abbie's a table-hopper too, huh? :bunnydance:


----------



## ADEE (Oct 7, 2008)

yes, they are very VERY curious... Rain is very content playing on the sofa, running behind it, trying to chew her way out of her cage, exc... Abbie on the other hand is my trouble maker shes constantly trying to get into something.. the other night i had a baby gate up blocking the girl from going into my sons room and Rain jumped it with no problem and Abbie followed right after. and YES abbie has found her way onto the dining room table (i think i have a video of it actually) scared the you know what out of me when she jumped down off of it!!! Especially because it was in NO WAY graceful! I thought for sure she had broken her back... needless to say we push the chairs all the way in now to keep her from getting up on the table.


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 7, 2008)

LOL...I can just picture Abbie doing her ungraceful swandive. Yofi's the same way; loves to get into things but is just so clumsy! Abbie and Rain sound like my two as well (only Rain is probably a bit more active than Anna). Where Yof is constantly on the go, Anna is happy staying in their room, sitting in one spot and sleeping, or chewing on some hay. 

I hope you can post some videos of your guys...I've tried with mine but it's a small digital, and the video portion of my camera isn't very good. 

Oh, and I love this shot:







LOL....sails away! :biggrin2:


----------



## ADEE (Oct 7, 2008)

lol, they sure are entertaining little boogers... I do have a few videos already posted of Abbie.. ill get link here in a few. I would love to get her binkie on video, its HILARIOUS.. as im sure you know, big floppy ears flying all over the place. She just has so much more personality then Rain, although it might just be that Rain is a daddys girl and Abbie is my little spunky princess. im telling you there arent enough EL's here!!! I would LOVE it if there were an all EL forum, wouldnt that be awesome!


----------



## ADEE (Oct 7, 2008)

here are a couple youtube videos of the girls... abbie mostly.

the main link is www.youtube.com/lovelymomma

just the girls...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MFHtZu0dX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MFHtZu0dX4[/ame]

naughty abbie on the table

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vFpUAW85_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vFpUAW85_o[/ame]

abbie & rain intros

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUv9WtAHYqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUv9WtAHYqM[/ame]


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 7, 2008)

Those are adorable! I love the introduction video; seeing them run about on the floor, so tentative with each other. There didn't seem to be much aggressiveness with Rain, just 'get outta my space' kind of thing. 

When I got Yofi, it was about 3 months after I'd lost Anna's mate, Raph (another e-lop). Anna was not receptive to Yofi at all; I had put Yofi on a leash and took him into the backyard, while Anna was running loose. As soon as she spotted him she came charging over, sniffed him once and then gave him a hearty bite on the rear. So after that when I began attempting to let them out together (in the house), I had a broom to steer Anna away, should she get nasty. Every time she lunged at him poor Yofi looked very confused and upset, as all he wanted to do was make friends. But it took onlyabout a week or so before Anna settled down, and then once she realized that another rabbit might not be too bad after all, they quickly became inseparable.

I loved seeing Abbie's little binkies! Love seeing those long ears fly. Binkies are cute with any bunny, but with anEnglish lop I think the comedy level goes up about 80%just because of those ears, and their awkwardness.

And I agree, there's definitely not enough e-lops in the forum...we need to start recruiting more!


----------



## ADEE (Oct 7, 2008)

Rain actually beat Abbie up really good once... they had been living together fine for a couple weeks and one day i came home to bloody tile and a bleeding Abbie... she had been all tore up! Her ears were torn inside and out and she had nice size lacerations all over her body. took a couple weeks actually to heal all the way which is why they hadnt been together for the last month or so. just recently we have let them live together again and so far so good


----------



## swanlake (Oct 7, 2008)

if i could have an e lop i would have one. darn parents..lol.

MORE PICS MORE PICS! of ALL of the e lops (i am talking to you too bassetluv!!) :biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 8, 2008)

*ADEE wrote: *


> Rain actually beat Abbie up really good once... they had been living together fine for a couple weeks and one day i came home to bloody tile and a bleeding Abbie... she had been all tore up! Her ears were torn inside and out and she had nice size lacerations all over her body. took a couple weeks actually to heal all the way which is why they hadnt been together for the last month or so. just recently we have let them live together again and so far so good



Now that must've given you quite a scare! It's actually what I was worried about when I first let Anna and Yofi stay in the same room together unsupervised, but fortunately they got along fine. (I was esp. worried that a misplaced nip might tear those vulnerable ears of Yofi's.) I wonder if the fight that Rain and Abbie had, had more to do with both of them being female. When I was a teenager my sister and I each had a rabbit, both females, and they got along fine for a few weeks...then one day they suddenly had it out, trying to beat the stuffings out of one another. LOTS of fur flying and nips given; but after that one fight they settled down and were fine. I think they were establishing dominance (which, it seems, my sister's little Dutch stole the title from my big mixed-breed.) From the look of Abbie in the pics, she's healed very well from her war wounds. 

Two rabbits I used to have, Raph and Rufus, got into a brief tussle once. Rufus was a little dutch mix and Raph was an e-lop, and neither were neutered (Rufus was scheduled for an upcoming neuter; with Raph I'd opted not to have him done because he was already dealing with too many health issues). Rufus was constantly trying to mount Raph - usually the wrong end to boot - and even though Raph was patient, he had his limits (and his dignity to maintain) so I had to keep them separated. However, one evening Rufus was in an area that was sectioned off with wire, and Raph was following me around...but I was doing laundry and wasn't paying attention. Next thing I knew I heard a huge kafuffle...turned around to discover that Raph had climbed over the wire (yep, climbed; he couldn't jump because of joint problems) and was in the pen with Rufus. And there was Rufus, latched firmly to Raph's head and Raph trying to knock him off. I ran over there to separate them but wasn't quite fast enough. Well, let's just say that Raph decided to attempt his own home neutering on poor Rufus. Turned out the wound was superficial, but there was blood absolutely _everywhere_! Scared the *$# out of me.


With Yof and Anna, they're now like two peas in a pod...Anna lies down and Yofi flops himself on top of her. She makes a great cushion when HRH is tired. 

*btw, I still find it funny how much Abbie and Yofi look alike...long lost twins...


----------



## Bassetluv (Oct 8, 2008)

> MORE PICS MORE PICS! of ALL of the e lops (i am talking to you too bassetluv!!) :biggrin2:



Will have to check my camera soon and see if there's any more bunny pics on it...


----------



## ADEE (Oct 11, 2008)

here are some new pics.. mostly of Abbies monthly check up, when i take a look at her teeth, clean her ears, clean her bits, give her a good thorough check over, exc... here are some of her bunny burrito & incision

Teeth... a bit concerned, going to contact the vet regarding what we need to do.














10 days post surgery




Tranced Bunny burrito.. plus bare tummy shot (does it register how big she is?!)






all relaxed





again


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 11, 2008)

And yet, still beautiful!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2008)

How is everyone doing?

We need updates on this beautiful bunch.


----------



## ADEE (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks for requesting an update, the girls are great! the HOA ratted on us though and were not allowed to let the girls play on the balcony which totally bites! were still going to let them out there at night when no one can see them but otherwise all is well here  gotta get some new pics for ya!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2008)

HOA?


----------



## ADEE (Oct 24, 2008)

home owners assoc. 

oh yeah.. and abbies teeth are perfectly fine now. somehow she gnawed them down perfectly.


----------



## ADEE (Nov 8, 2008)

my girls are 5mos and 7 mos already!!! It seems impossible they are that old already hehehe... here are some new pics of them taken today




























What color is she?! I thought her coat was dirty so I bathed and blow dryed her and sure enough its the color of her hair!


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 9, 2008)

Your girls are simply lovely  Both very pretty- but I ESPECIALLY love Abbie.
What did you end up doing about her teeth? Did the vet think she had malocclusion?


----------



## ADEE (Nov 9, 2008)

I had consulted my vet who said to give her a couple days and see what happens that they are constantly wearing their teeth down.. we gave her a couple days and she fixed them herself.. her teeth look beautiful. No medical intervention was done.


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 9, 2008)

Good, glad to hear that!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 10, 2008)

I think I need Abbie.


----------



## BSAR (Nov 11, 2008)

Abbie and Rain are so pretty!


----------



## ADEE (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks guys!!! I happen to think they are pretty too ((blushes)) lol


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 11, 2008)

Pretty doesn't cover it.


----------



## ADEE (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Boz (Jan 9, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I think I need Abbie.


:yeahthat: Abbie reminds me of Dolla! Abbie is soo sweet, which Dolla totally is too!


----------

